# Couple of Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Buck & a few Does from my woodsy jaunts today, Friday 11/15/2013


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great looking buck too bad you couldnt get a shot at him ! Seems like a pretty good day for ya .


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

ya thats a nice buck


----------



## Jake2013 (Nov 16, 2013)

Some great pics


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

His neck is all swelled up!........... Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------

